# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Mthode de stockage

## poussinphp

Bonjour  tous !

Je suis sur mon moteur de jeu en en C#/XNA et j'aurais voulu quelques conseils.

Aprs avoir implment pas mal de briques de base comme le chargement des modles, gestion du terrain etc...

Je souhaiterais pouvoir sauvegarder ce que j'ai fais et le recharger aprs. Au niveau de l'architecture de mon moteur, j'ai une collection d'cran qui contiennent chacun une collection de composants (3d/ 2d / autres comme la camera ou encore les priphriques d'entres).

J'ai regard un peu sur le net et j'ai vu que certains utilisais la rflexion compil  la srialisation. De mon cot, je voulais sauvegarder un peut comme le fais le format bsp,  savoir que je fais une tte indiquant les emplacement et le nombre d'objet ainsi que le type, puis les donnes.

Je voulais donc vous demander conseil sur ce qui serais le mieux  faire car j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu. 

Je tiens aussi  dire que ma carte est une heightmap modifi via un diteur (je peint directement ou je modifie la structure en picking) ce qui fais que je peut pas exploiter le fichier servant a crer la heightmap au dpart.

Merci  ::D:

----------

